# !

## agur

!

      24  () "          ,           ".

   :                               - ,   -  .       ;
-     /   2004, 2005 ..     ( , , )  :Wow:  

        2006 .   /     (4815 .) 

,  !        ,        -.  

 -    " "? ..    ,         .

----------


## 1978

> !
> 
>       24  () "          ,           ".
> 
>    :                               - ,   -  .       ;
> -     /   2004, 2005 ..     ( , , )  
> 
>         2006 .   /     (4815 .) 
> 
> ...


 24        .
1.     50    ,       "".
2. ?    ?     ?
3.    1100.  ,    ? ....  .     www.job.ru        ?

   ,   ,        .

----------


## agur

,   ,        .

,    ,              ,    !   :Wow: 

 4815 . -            ,  ,     ,   " ".

        ,    ,   ...

   .  ,      -   .  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

*agur*, , , .
   ?

----------


## agur

.     .

----------


## 1978

> ,   ,        .
> 
> ,    ,              ,    !


    12-15 .    1200  5000   .          . ,       .




> 4815 . -            ,  ,     ,   " ".


        .




> ,    ,   ...


,      .    ?            ?       ,  .

----------


## agur

,*1978*,     :Smilie: 
  :         .

----------

> ,*1978*,    
>   :         .


  .     ,        .

----------


## Energizer

*1978*,         - - ,  -   *agur*,                         .                       . 

..*agur*,      ,                   .          .        .  )))        ???

----------


## 1978

> .     ,        .


   .    ?     ?              .           ,    .    ,    !

----------


## 1978

> *1978*,         - - ,


   ?   .            ?




> -   *agur*,                         .                       .


,  .          .   .     ...        ...     .   ...    .                ,        .

----------


## agur

*1978*:    ...        ...     .

   ,         . .     ,           . .    ,   ,   /, ,           . ,        .    ,     ,      ?  , ""         -    ,   ,    ""     .    ?

       ,   .   ,  . 
  ,      ,        -,       .            ,     ,    ,   .    ,    .

----------


## agur

*Energizer*,  ,      . 

*!*, ,  ,   ()   , !

----------


## Energizer

> ,    .


  ,          -:              -       ,         .          ,       -         .              ,        .
 -        ,       .

----------

-     ,    .

----------

> ,       ,   ,      .


    . .   ,      .     .          :yes: .

----------


## 1978

> . .   ,      .     .         .


  .     .

----------


## 1978

> -     ,    .


        ?     ....    ,    !!!

.

----------


## Sweetlass

1978,     ,     ,  ,    ..   . (    ,        ),                30-      ,         :Smilie: )
       ,         :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ...         30-      ,  ...


 .
,   **       ?
ps: ,   ** ...  :Frown:

----------


## 1978

> (    ,        ),                30-      ,        )


,      .                30         .... .... 

     ?              ?        17 . .   .... ....  :Super:

----------


## 1978

> .
> ,   **       ?
> ps: ,   ** ...


,     .        ,    ?

    ?  !!!  :yes:

----------

> ?   .            ?


"    2006    ,          ()" 
   "  "  44  22  1997 .

----------

> .
> ,   **       ?
> ps: ,   ** ...





  18  2004 . N 149- 

              "    " 

       .. ,  .. , .. , .. , .. , .. , .. , .. , .. , .. , 
     - .. , 

: 

1.          30  2002            7  2001  "    "                      ,   "          " (). 
   "    ",    2  3,            22  1997  "  ",   ,     ,   ,           ,                     .  4   ,                ( 1);                    ,        (),              ( 2). 
    ,           5  2002 ,     ,    "    "         76        239.8    -             .      ,   ,            ,    ( 72,  ""  1,   ),   6, 35, 37, 40, 45, 56, 57,    129    ,       133,               ,       ()         . 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
: . 
  , ,   :    . 239.8 ,      . 239.8  . 
------------------------------------------------------------------ 
    ,             ,     133     (      ),                                    ,          . 
               8  2003 . 
2.        ,   85    "    ",           ,           ,        -                     . 
1  2003      "        "    ",    2   "    "   , ,          (),     133    ,  ()       (     -          )      ,                         -   ;                   ,     ,      ;              ,        . 
        ,   ,              . 
 ,    ,           , ,                 ,      ,    2    43    "    "        85,    , , ,     . 
      2    43     79    "    ",     

: 

1.            7  2001  "    ". 
2.             . 
3.      "    ". 

 -    
  ..

----------


## net

.     ,  .  ,      .        ,      .       .

----------


## BorisG

,     :Wink: 
**,   ,        ... 
        "    " N 69,     ,     N 54  15  2004  ** .

----------


## ASD2000

*net*,      ,   2 ,       /    ,   ,       :Smilie:  ,    /,        .         /      .    .

----------

> ,


 BorisG!      .
       ,     ?      ,      .
"    2006    ,          ()"

----------


## _

-          ., , ,  /   ,  .

----------

> -          ., , ,  /   ,  .


 ,    ?     .

----------


## agur

,             ,    .

  20 ,         .       .       (     : ., , ).  :   ( .  .), , . ,    4 (?).

   :    , ,  ,   .
   2006 .
 ,      3/.   :      ,  ?
    ,        "" ,   .

   10-15 ,     ""   .
-      . -     .
      ,    ,    "".
,   ,   .
      .  4815 .,       "" .

,  ,  , ?       .  . !

----------


## Energizer

*agur*,   .

----------


## agur

*Energizer*,   :Big Grin: 
      :
     ,             !  :Wow:  , "    ,     !"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Energizer

!! ))  :Big Grin:

----------


## BorisG

> ...      ...


 .  :Wink:  
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

""   . 
   .     ,    .      .     .
      ,  .  "" -   !    - -.  ,   ,   .
,     !  !  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1978

> ,    ?     .


,    .... 100 .  200-380     .....

           ?    .     500-600 . ... ...

----------


## 1978

> .


      .

----------


## agur

agur:       :
     ,             ! , "    ,
     !" 

BorisG:.


 ,     .

     ,   ,     ,  :      ,              , - 
        .

,   ,       (     )     .  ..,      ...  :Embarrassment:   :, "    ,     !"
   .     " "  ,         ,  ...

----------


## Anton

> ...,   ,       (     )     .  ..,      ...   :, "    ,     !"
> ...


  ,  ,  4..     10-15-20-100000000   - .

----------


## 1978

> ,  ,  4..     10-15-20-100000000   - .


          .     ,  .

----------

,      ( ), ,        ,    ,..       .       ,    6000 -.  ? , , ?        ,       ,   .      , ,     .

----------

- ,  6000,    3500,    (   4600,       .   ,     3000 .
  ,         ,    .     .  , ,         ,         ,    ?     ,     .

----------


## 1978

> ,      ( ), ,        ,    ,..       .       ,    6000 -.  ? , , ?        ,       ,   .      , ,     .



,       ,   .
 ...  ...    2-?   ? -,          .  .

----------


## 1978

> , ,         ,         ,    ?     ,     .


  .  ,   .

----------


## 1978

> agur:[COLOR="SeaGreen"] 
>      ,   ,     ,  :      ,              , - 
>         .
> 
> ,   ,       (     )     .  ..,      ...   :, "    ,     !"
>    .     " "  ,         ,  ...



,   , , ....      "    ,     !",   ,   ...    !                    ?

----------

> -,          .  .


 ,

----------


## 1978

> ,


...       .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


   - ...  :Frown:   :quest:   :Frown:  
**,       ,  ?
**  ...  102 , ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## agur

: "    ,    ".
 ,     ()    "", , , ""     .  ,       ""      .  -?
  -     ?     " "    !  :Smilie: ))

----------

> - ...    
> **,       ,  ?
> **  ...  102 , ,   ...


  ?      .  :Frown:  
    .

----------


## 1978

> ?      .  
>     .


 !        .

----------

> !        .


    ! :yes:     BorisG  :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> !


    ?     .     ,    . 102  - .

----------


## 1978

> ?     .     ,    . 102  - .


,                .    *******    ,     . !!!

            200  - .  !!!

,     ,     ?     ?     ? 

   ,     !!!

----------


## tktha

:
  agur
agur:[color="SeaGreen"] 
    ,   ,     ,  :      ,              , - 
        .

,   ,       (     )     .  ..,     ...  :, "    ,     !"
   .     " "  ,         ,   

    ,     ...

----------

25  2006 . N 170-



     2006 

           :
1.    ,     ,        ,      2006    8282 .
2.       .
3.              ,    .. .



..


   .    -6500.

----------

:Smilie:  


> 25  2006 . N 170-
> 
> 
> 
>      2006 
> 
>            :
> 1.    ,     ,        ,      2006    8282 .
> 2.       .
> ...


,    8282,    - 6500. ,

----------


## net

.          1000 .   :Wow: 
              ,    . .

----------


## scorpion+

: 

  20.06.2006  ...                              
                                                       ""
                                                       ..



                                   !
             ,  14.06.2006  ,          ..     4 100     :  - 7 000 ,  - 9 000 ,  - 11 000 .
              .

   - 
                              ..


.  .. 
   . ...

----------


## ASD2000

*net*,   :Wow:

----------


## 1978

> : 
> 
>   20.06.2006  ...                              
>                                                        ""
>                                                        ..
> 
> 
> 
>                                    !
>        . ...


.      .  :Super:    !    !!!         !!! !!!

----------

! :Wow:  
 ,    ,        .            . ,      ,

----------


## 1978

> ! 
>  ,    ,        .            . ,      ,


   ,      !!!     ?

----------


## scorpion+

> ,      !!!     ?


   ?

----------


## 1978

.     ?                .

----------


## Anastazi

, -     ...      (     ),   (    )     (   -  ).....     ,          10000 .....

----------


## 1978

> , -     ...      (     ),   (    )     (   -  ).....     ,          10000 .....


,        ,     .       !     .         ,          .    ?      .   !

----------


## Anastazi

...          !!!

----------

-  . .    .   3-6    -  ,   - ,  .   -        .        -  .  :Frown:

----------


## agur

> ...    .         ,          .    ?      .   !


  :

1.   ,  ,      ,  , , ,   ,   ,   "" ,           -     "",  ,       .
      ,    -  ,    ""    !

           ,      ""         :Wow: 

     ,   ""   .
       -   " ",   ...          . :Big Grin: 

,   !

----------


## tktha

8 ,      -      !       !
    -  ,   .  " "    ..(   )    -        "".

----------


## *

,     . 
  ,  .    .    \ (   )  (   25 000).       .   4000 .   2700 -  ,   " ",    2002-2005 .  .    ,       ,     \.    2800. 
  .         \.      .        .
,     .  :Wink:  :Hmm:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> -    " "?


  . 
    2006.
       .-    .
     -   . 

   ,   , ,          ,          ,    .         ,      2006. 

,     ,      , ,   ,   . 
    ,       .,   /.  ..           .  .

----------

> -     ,    .


 -     ,    /   .           ?
 /  !     /.      ,       ,  ,      ,   /    ,      , ...     . (  1978)

----------

-      ?       ?

----------


## sofiaab

30  .        . 15         (     )   ( 6   -),  ,    ,              .   20         .     ,          4815 .      ,     .       ,     .

----------


## Energizer

> 30  .        . 15         (     )   ( 6   -),  ,    ,              .   20         .     ,          4815 .      ,     .       ,     .


     ))         )

----------


## 2006

,      .  :Big Grin:       3  2006        *     "  "*.      .          ,        .            10 500 ().          /     5000-7000????       :Wow:       ! :yes:

----------


## N.a.t.a.l.i.

> 


, .
  , ""   .

----------


## 2006

> , .
>   , ""   .


   .....                  :Wow:

----------


## 1978

> -     ,    /   .           ?
>  /  !     /.      ,       ,  ,      ,   /    ,      , ...     . (  1978)


  ,    .     .      ,    .

----------


## 1978

> .....


  .   .

----------

. . 30         .
   -.   .   .      .    ,   .

----------


## 2006

> ,      !!!     ?


  :Wow:  ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Govorun

/.     ,      ,        ,   . ,  ,      (     ,   ,   ) -      .       /     -    ,

----------

> ,   .


  ?  :Frown: 
 . " ,    ."

----------

> . . 30         .
>    -.   .   .      .    ,   .
> __________________


    .     1500      (  ).       .          (  !!!            !).      .         , "      ".

----------


## ylla

,    16.08.    17.08,    .
   .  .


-     .
    ,        /  ?


     ,   , ?

----------

.
      ,     . 
  ,    . ,        ,    ..
               ...
   ,       ...
  ,       ,      " "      ..

----------


## ylla

> 


      ?

----------


## ylla

?

----------


## Metallica

.    ,              ,   /     !         1500 . .

----------


## stas

> .


.     .

   ,     ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,   /     !

----------

- 12  (,   -      ), ,       -4,   ,         .     -  /  3 . ,     -4?

----------


## Anton

> ,     -4?


,    ,  .

----------


## Yury

**,  ,      ?           ?  :Dezl:    ,       ?  :EEK!:

----------


## Anton

> **,  ,      ?           ?    ,       ?


Yury,     .

   :
      ,  ..   ,           .

----------

,   : "  ,   "  :Smilie:  (  ,    -   )

----------


## Anton

> ,   : "  ,   "  (  ,    -   )


 -         .
    .

----------

-       .        +   =    .

----------

:

"    
 () 
     ,             

 2006-2008 
2.4.2.       2006          13,5  ,      2006   -   15   ."
         10000 .

  ,     4900 (-)  ,     13500 .!!!

        8000 .

!!!

----------

> 1978,     ,     ,  ,    ..   . (    ,        ),                30-      ,        )
>        ,


,   ,   30 ,   ,  ,     .     .
    ,  .

----------

> Yury,     .
> 
>    :
>       ,  ..   ,           .


    ,       ,       .

----------


## stas

> ,   ,   30 ,   ,  ,     .


,  .

----------


## olga_buh

133.    
*                      .*   ,            ( ),        .
   ,   , :
 ,    , -     ,  ,      , -       ;  ,    , -     ;
   -    .

  .
      ,     ? :Frown:

----------


## scorpion+

> 10000 .


      .  - : "...            ,                       ,    ."

----------


## Lisaya

? -,   ?    ?
   ,   ?

----------


## Reks

> -,   ?


  :Smilie:     .        ...       /   (  ),  /      ,   93   :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,

----------


## Helma

.     .       15,  .         8 , .  ,        ,      ,               , ,      ,         5,    .  " " ().   ,    ,     .   ,       10    ,     .

----------


## Kela

,          /.    , : "  ,   !"   :  ,    ,  ,    ,  ,      ,  ,    . ,     . -   ,        .  .

----------


## Helma

,    .    ,    10     , ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Kela

. ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## agur

,   2   (?),   "       ...
                      ."

 ,             ?            ..  . ,  "" -    ,  ""  :Smilie: 

,  ""   -.        . ""  .       .

----------


## yuri_che

.     11.07.06. .  5752  1 . , 5000 -   ,   5752.

----------

> .     11.07.06. .  5752  1 . , 5000 -   ,   5752.


 !!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

      5829  


            2006  - *5829*  (  12.09.2006 .  685-). ** ,     ,   . . .

----------


## olga_buh

, ,  :
  - , ,   -      . . ,   .      , ..  0,5 .       . ..      0,5   ...  .      (, ),   0,5 ,         . .. ,            ,        ?!
 ?  :Frown:

----------


## agur

0,5     1  :Big Grin:

----------


## agur

> !!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
>       5829  
> 
> 
>             2006  - *5829*  (  12.09.2006 .  685-). ** ,     ,   . . .


,      ?  ,    , , ? 
 ""   ? :Wink:

----------

,   .   ,        .    ...    ... ...  ,   .    ,     , -     .  ... 5     .     .   2   .
P.S.   . .         .

----------

-    .
,   ,    2005 .,     10.2005:  2- , -     ,        ,      .
   ,  /  (   3335).
    ,      ,    .  2 . 
  .

----------


## agur

> ...
> 
>     ,      ,    .  2 . 
>   .


,      .-   /,   ?

----------


## Sonic_02

" "      , - , - ,     3158,00.
   .133  ,   ,     .421  ,    ,   .
    ,      "" .
     /  .  ,         ,   ,     .

----------

> ,      .-   /,   ?


 .    .  :Smilie:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
      .

----------


## _

> .


,  2 ...

----------


## agur

> .    .   
>       .


, ,    - ,   ...    ... :Smilie: 
            ,   ,  , .
, ""    , ,   -  -! :Big Grin: 

     -    :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> .        ...       /   (  ),  /      ,   93


     ..      ?   ,      ,            .. /   ??  ?

----------


## Reks

:Wink:    ,  ,    .

----------


## agur

*Reks*,    ?                                                                     ,          ?

----------


## Reks

..     ... ,    -       ,          :Wink:

----------


## agur

,    :yes:

----------


## 1978

> BorisG!      .
>        ,     ?      ,      .
> "    2006    ,          ()"


*   !!!*

  ,    ?  !!!

,      .                30         .... .... 

     ?              ?        17 . .   .... .... 

*!!!* ,      ?      ?   !!!!   ,   ,    ...

----------


## 1978

> ,   .   ,        .    ...    ... ...  ,   .    ,     , -     .  ... 5     .     .   2   .
> P.S.   . .         .


.  !!!

----------


## Niyaz

> "    2006    ,          ()" 
>    "  "  44  22  1997 .


,      (   ),    +      - ,   .    -    .

----------

.
   , :
1.   
2.     
3.              .
      .
       .      / ?     -  ,     -    . 
    ,   . !

.

----------


## .

.       .

----------


## Reks

> *Reks*,    ?                                                                     ,          ?


 :Wink:  ...   -   .        .         :Wink:          .      ,       :Wink:  
 ,            80 ..  ,

----------

,   ?   !         ,      .  ,  - 12000!!!    11000 - ,    ... 
 -       12000        - ?

----------


## agur

*Reks*,       :yes:

----------


## agur

29  2007 . N 422-
"         I  2007 ."

       15  2002 . N 23 "     " (      17  2006 . N 20)   17  2006 . N 19 "     "   :
1.                  .         I  2007 .:
-      - 5609 ;
-    - 6360 ;
-   - 3830 ;
-   - 4780 .

----------


## 2

.  . -    ,        (    ,  ).          ,     ...  -...

----------


## agur

> ,     ...  -...


 


> 


,     ()   .  ,  "   ",    /,    ,      " "  "   ",  -    ,          .

   -    ,  ,     (   ),      ...
  ,   ,      ,    "".     ,   " "  :Smilie: .

         "" /, "   ". , ...    -    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svetishe

> "" /, "   ". , ...   -


      .   ,   .

----------


## agur

:Smilie: 
   ,        -  / (  "- " ).   ,            . , -   ""         ,    ""   .
""-     ,     (      ),    ,      .

    :
 ,   , . 50,51,70,71,68,69,  .
  .   . " " /  .   .                                              ,  ,       ,   ""    ,     /  .
   :
1.      "".
2.      . ,   ""   2 .
3.            "".
4.     (     )      .

        ,      "". 
  ,       ,          ,     , ,   " "    (   )   /, ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,      ,  .      . ,

----------


## Lisaya

-  -    ,     ,   ,     ,..

----------


## agur

> -  -    ,     ,


 ,        /,    ,      ""  .
   ,          ,    .  ,            .
  -  !!!  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

> -  !!!


,      -  ,    - ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## 12

> ?   .            ?
> 
> 
> 
> ,  .          .   .


      .159   ""

----------

4815 .  ?   ...

----------


## agur

> 4815 .  ?   ...


  -     .   4 . 2005 .
    " "     ,       2005 .

       :
-    - 6360 ;
http://www.kwota.ru/job3.php

----------

,  -   5 10000,       22000     ,           2005 2006       1 . 2007 .   "     2     ,        ,      .",                 .

      .

----------


## Svetishe

> 2     ,        ,      .",


!    !       ,   .

----------


## agur

> 


   ...       .  ?    - ?
          ,     -  / 22000.
        .

 ,  ?

----------


## 12

,   ,  ,       ,       ,        .                ,               .  :Speaking:   /   2       ,         ..     ,

----------


## Lisaya

> - ?


 ,   .   ,  ,    .

----------


## 12

http://www.rambler.ru/news/economy/tax/527266471.html

----------


## olesiy

.       "",    /()-9985 .!   ..  3  .    !      :Dezl:

----------


## 12

:Hmm:

----------


## Le-Ro

( 2000  3000)   ,    ,  -   - ?     ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## Glissando

, -,    . 
   "" . -            ***...   ,      "".
       .
    "" (!), ,   (!).    (  )    10  - .    "" " , ""   ..  ,      .   ,  ,       () .  ?,-       ""?       ,       --           .
 , ,  ,    . ,         ,  -     ,, .  ,        , ,   .  ,       .    ""     (  ,   ).   ,     ... 
    ?          ,       -   ,    ()  ..

----------


## olesiy

9985.?  ,     /   ,    4500-5000( , ,   100/  )           9985?   ,  ?!

----------


## Glissando

-..
   .
1.


> ,  ?!


 -,    ,    - ""      .    (  ):     "  ",   "     " ( ),     ** (, "")  ..          , , %  , ,   ..). 
2. 


> 9985.?


 , .   4    ,  14 ..,   20 ..    , , .  ,   ,    .  ,       .     (/)    ()     ,     .
,    128 /.         (168   ),     21500.      2   ,     5 ..       "".
3. 


> 9985?


     ,     .       . ,   ,   " "-    .   - "" ""  (, %  .   ""   ..), ,   - "".     ,   .   ,  -     "  "...  :Wow:

----------


## stas

> . ,   ,   " "-    .


    , ,    ,   ,     -    .

----------


## Glissando

...  :Frown:  
             (       ),     Stas@               "" .  :Wow:  
ps:  ,    ,  - ,       **,          ,    . , .

----------


## olesiy

,Glissando.     ,   ,   ..         3 -  , ..  /  .     "   /"    .     "",     2007    /(,  ..)        ,       20-30  .  /.     !

----------


## Andyko

*Glissando*,  ,              :Smilie: 
 ,             .
 ,   , ,      ,          ,   " ".

----------


## Glissando

> *Glissando*
>  ,             .


 ,           ,         ""  ...



> *Glissando*
>  ,   , ,      , .


   !      - :   ( )   .   -   .
  ( )     (     ).  ,      . (     )    



> ,   " "


    , ...    ...        . ?  ,  ?    ...

----------


## 777

! !  :    15000 ?  ?   :Wow: 
http://www.r77.nalog.ru/document_pri...314&topic=pn77

----------


## net

777      ???

----------


## 777

....

----------


## net

,   : ,   ..???

----------


## 777

!   !    !
http://www.nalog.ru/       .
  .  :Frown:

----------


## net

??

----------


## 777

, :   ,      :Frown:  
  :"....           *       ,    * ...." :Stick Out Tongue:  
     15000  7000 :Big Grin:

----------

,      ,             ()  /, ,     .          ,

----------


## trush

,          ,

----------


## agur

:Frown:  


> . 19.4       ,     
> 
>  ,           ,                    ,    ().
> 
>     ,   :    . 31        ,   ,       .         Ի.    "".


http://www.klerk.ru/news/?95520

----------


## Tereza

,     .  ,            , .  ,   ?  ,      ,     ,      ,    .     ,   /  .

----------


## agur

> ,   /  .


 )))),    ?

----------


## Tereza

,      ,     ,       ,  .

----------


## Yury

> 


,  .       .            ,      .    ,         -      ,         ...           :Frown:  -    : "   "     , ..  ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## Palkin

> 


  . 




 1  2007 . N 03-51/07-2/4597

()

    25  2007 .     1  2007 .

          "-"
   14.06.2007
  N 51-5594/2007-25-90

      "-"
        .

    "-"                      .,          ""   ( N 18/6189  11.04.2007, N 07-18/7352  26.04.2007).
   14.06.2007     .
       .
    ,  "-"   ,      ,      . ,         .
        1  168,  4  200,  3  64,  71, 170      ( -  ).
     ,         , ,   .
           ,         ,          .
          .     ,      ,     .
  ,        ,           284, 286          ,                .
       ,   11.04.2007 N 07-18/6188      .    "-"    25.04.2007       ""          ,      .
  26.04.2007 N 07-18/7339        "-"          10.05.1007         ,      19.4      .
          .
         24            .             .
     1, 4  31            ,                      ,     ,         ,         ,       (  ) , .
        7    21.03.1991 N 943-1 "   ".
 ,      ,      "-"           ,        ,    ,        ,               .
 ,       .
  286 - 289     ,     

:

  14.06.2007       N 51-5594/07-25-90   ,   -  .
        .

----------


## Yury

, Palkin.   ...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
. ,      -      - ?          , ,    - ,  -    (   ) -  ,  ? :Wow:

----------

> . ,      -      - ?


100% -,   -    .     (      ),       19.4

----------


## Gulera

... .           .     ,      .   . .          .  ,     ....  ,      . ,        100%. .    ,       ,    .  ,  ,  ,   - .      ""  .   ...  :Wow:   :Wow: 
!!!! !!! :yes:

----------


## Tereza

,   .   ,    , - 6000. , , ,  !!!  :Cool:

----------

> 100% -,   -    .     (      ),       19.4


                     .        -        .                  .

----------

.  ,   .

----------


## Glissando

:
    ""?
) *"".*       .    ,   ,    .  ""      ,- ,        ,  ,  ....        ,     ...

) *""*      (    .       .        ,       ,   +      (       %  ).  -   ,   .               .       .   ,    " " -   ).

----------


## Glissando

> -


          ... ...  :Frown: 
"   " (  )

  "  " - ,           .       ,  ... ( ,       , ()   )

----------

,    ?

----------

,    ,  ,  ,     , ,  -

----------

[QUOTE=;51794760]  ,    ,  ,  ,     , ,  - [/QUOT

       ?          1 (   )   2-    .      .     1       .

----------

> ... ... 
> "   " (  )
> 
>   "  " - ,           .       ,  ... ( ,       , ()   )


          ,   .        ,         .

----------


## Tereza

> ?          1 (   )   2-    .      .     1       .


,    ,    , /   7-8   ,.   -   .   ,    /     .

----------


## Glissando

> ?


 .  .



> 1 (   )   2-    .      .     1


  -   .   .    ,        8000/168=47 62/.   ,        ,      8 .     (   ..),   .  ,   ,  .



> 


 ,       , - .       .         .... .... ""*  ...
* -        (      , ,        )

----------



----------


## Glissando

> 


  -    , !     - .  , ...  ,    :yes:

----------

,  , 
   ,

----------


## Glissando

> ,  , 
>    ,


 ...            ...  :Wow:

----------

> ..    , ,  -


 -

----------


## Bucom

> -


   ,   .        (  )     .       .         .       (  ).       .   10000 (.,   - 5000,   - 15000).    5000  10000,    12500. ..    ,    10000.

----------

> ,   .        (  )     .       .         .       (  ).       .   10000 (.,   - 5000,   - 15000).    5000  10000,    12500. ..    ,    10000.



          .   , ,     .

----------


## Bucom

> .


  :          ""    ""   (      "").

----------

...
  ,    -    ..

----------

,      .     "".     ,      3      6000 ,    .  ,   ,        14 ,      23 ,    3500 .    ,     ,   ....       ,  .. , , "   ".  , ,             ?    ,       ,  ...?       ,      ,   .      \,      \   ?   ,  1    4330 .

----------


## .

5299,9

----------

6000 ?     ,        ?      ..  (((

----------

> -   .   .    ,        8000/168=47 62/.   ,        ,      8 .     (   ..),   .  ,   ,  .


 ,    ! 
  -  .        . ,   ,  ,      -   +  (..  200          ,    ).    : ,   ? : ,    () 1 , 8 .   .  :     ?    ,      8  ,     .  ,  ,        .       . ,    :    / - ,     ..  ,   ,  ...   . 
,      /        .  ? ?

----------


## Glissando

> ).    : ,   ? : ,    () 1 , 8 .   .  :     ?


-        -   :Wow: 
    :         168,       :   **        (  )        . ,   -  ,    ,      .      ,    ( = )   ,     ( ),    ,    **  ,-   **   . 
   "         ** 100%   ,   ** *0* *100%* (0%, 10%,50%,85%,25%  ..)       .



> ,      8  ,     .  ,  ,


 -   -   ,      .   ,      ()              ,       . 



> 


   . :yes: 



> ,    :    / - ,     ..  ,   ,  ...   .


    ,   . .



> ,      /        .  ? ?


          . (    ,    ). ,       ,        .   .    ,  ,          (   ).  .....

----------

